# First break down



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My 1128 Toro had its first breakdown and the cable that controls the chute deflector broke. I am thinking not bad for close to 50 hrs on this blower. Have a new cable coming this week.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Why not upgrade to a motorized control ??
.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

can you still aim the deflector


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

No I can not aim the deflector it just shots high. Not a problem in my yard but in a yard I do down the street I have to keep it down a bit so I do not wound the neighbors house 25 ft away. No snow in for cast till Thursday so I will be good till then.


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Keep in mind that if you need a cable assembly in a hurry, sometimes you can find DIY shifter/brake cable kits at bicycle stores and then slide the cable out, cut the sheathing to length and carefully slide the cable back in. I did this once with an el-cheapo lawnmower that shipped without a throttle assembly. The throttle was pinned wide open from the factory. Which is getting to be the norm since most mowers have the safety interlock where if you let go of the push bar/handle, the mower turns off. Not a lot of call for throttling down to idle speed when you just have to restart the mower anyways.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Not to bad really. 30-40 bux for the cable?
Could have been worse, could have had a plugged shoot like some other brands that we won't get into here!

Sent from my Shed!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Why not upgrade to a motorized control ??
> .


* No motor is offered on TOROS. that is why they have the quick flick stick set up.*


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Not to bad really. 30-40 bux for the cable?
> Could have been worse, could have had a plugged shoot like some other brands that we won't get into here!
> 
> Sent from my Shed!


Plugged chute what is that?? Get get some snow build up on the auger but not a plugged chute.:grin::grin:


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Where exactly did the cable break?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

It broke 1/2in from where it attaches to the joy stick under the dash. it is a easy 10 minute fix once I get the new cable.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Toro does not give these cables away, $50.xx plus shipping. Made $70.xx Sat, so cuts into the fun money.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Gotta pay to play! Genuine parts for anything are expensive. Definitely suck's that it's dippin into the beer funds!??


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Hanky said:


> Toro does not give these cables away, $50.xx plus shipping. Made $70.xx Sat, so cuts into the fun money.


Well that certainly smacks of gouging to me. Kind of ridiculous. Is there not anyway to diy a replacement? I don't know what's involved but isn't it just a wire with a block on either end?
Couldn't one whip splice the broken ends together? I guess it's sheathed and that's the problem?

Maybe cut back the sheath a little from the broken ends and splice the wire together leaving the spliced section unsheathed? Probably easier said than done.

*Does anybody offer an aftermarket version?


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Gotta pay to play! Genuine parts for anything are expensive. Definitely suck's that it's dippin into the beer funds!??



At the price quoted he could buy 25 new cables or a brand new machine. :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I will keep the old cable and fix it somehow as a back up. Might get 1 more dump, My welder friend is back today so we will come up with a plan.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I will have to try hard to fix the old cable as a spare total cost $71.xx. a couple flats of beer not good.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Hanky said:


> I will keep the old cable and fix it somehow as a back up. Might get 1 more dump, My welder friend is back today so we will come up with a plan.


I hope you follow up with the fix so others can benefit from it. I'd be interested in how you do it.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

If these are solid wires and not flex cables, you should be able to find a generic of the same inner diameter and simply replace the old one (well, assuming it used "L" or "Z" bends on the ends and not some crimped on concoction. Pull the old one out, cut the least useful end off the new, insert it, and then form the other end to what you need. If it does have some crimped on stuff (ran into that on a Sears mower once) you can attempt to fabricate a clamp to screw into the carb/throttle/whatever, and then just clamp the cable in. There are also parts in the radio control hobby designed for mating rods into holed plates/devices that may work as well - the loads on a snow blower throttle are far lower than those on a large model.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

barney said:


> I hope you follow up with the fix so others can benefit from it. I'd be interested in how you do it.


Not much of a follow up 15 min max job a 3 bolts to take off , under the dash squeze 2 tabs in to pull old cable out from joy stick. The hardest part of the job is paying for the part and shipping cost.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Hanky said:


> Not much of a follow up 15 min max job a 3 bolts to take off , under the dash squeze 2 tabs in to pull old cable out from joy stick. The hardest part of the job is paying for the part and shipping cost.


Thanks. I was actually referring to your intended mending of the broken cable. :smile2:


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

part plus shipping plus border taxes to CA form the usa = OUCH


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

This part came from Quebec so no customs etc. But still like getting screwed with out a kiss. $38.78 for the part and shipping $34.13. OUCH, OUCH. I like my dealer so I kept the new cable but will fix the old one.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

here is the broken cable.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

The fix, I will save this cable for a spare icase I need it.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Saw this video from donyboy on cable repair.


----------

